# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik wil géén spieren: te veel spieren in benen

## wild&lonely

Al sinds mijn kindertijd heb ik veel te brede benen. Op latere leeftijd verdubbelden deze zich zelfs nog in omtrek. Ik heb altijd al moeite gehad met broeken kopen, fietsen, zitten, het dragen van een pak, vrouwen vinden het niet mooi en het lijkt ook net alsof ik dik ben. Dit alles gaat ten koste van mijn zelfvertrouwen, want ik durf al bijna niet met strakke=normale broeken te lopen, met een overhemd in de broek omdat dat geen gezicht is. Als ik de hurk, zit of fiets positie aanneem dan spannen de spieren in mijn benen zich en lijken de spieren zich uit mijn broek te scheuren. Als ik een broek aan heb die me staande precies past, dan kan ik dus bijna niet meer zitten of fietsen. Want dat vind ik dan nog het ergste probleem, ik heb voor een lange tijd gedacht dat het wel vet moest zijn. Zo heb ik jaren lang gesport (ook omdat er in mijn omgeving werd geroepen dat ik dik was) en loop ik tot de dag van vandaag 3 maal in de week een bosloop omdat ik dacht dat daar misschien mijn spieren langer zouden worden. Ik ben nu 29 jaar en ik heb er nog altijd moeite mee met dit probleem. Ik vraag me af wat het is, is het een afwijking, is het een ziekte? Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat er een afwijking bestaat die er voor zorgt dat spieren vanzelf ontwikkelen. Want dit moet ik er bij zeggen: ik doe absoluut niet aan krachttraining in de benen. Mijn vrienden zeggen dat ik me er geen zorgen om moet maken, maar dat doe ik juist wel en ik hoop graag advies te krijgen. Ik zat er aan te denken of ik ermee naar de dokter kan gaan, maar ik voel het al aankomen dat hij het probleem niet ziet. Wat nu? Ik ben ongeveer 1.80 kort en met deze brede benen lijk ik van een afstand zelfs nog korter, mijn bovenlichaam is dun en ook opvallend korter dan mijn onderlichaam, daardoor is bijv een overhemd dragen helemaal geen gezicht.

edit: ik heb nog twee broers en die zijn gewoon op zijn Hollands normaal slank.

----------


## Nora

Ik heb begrepen dat als je strekoefeningen doet voor je benen, dat je beenspieren dan langer worden, waardoor de benen slanker worden. Misschien is dat een optie voor je. Misschien weet een sportmasseur of een sportfysio meer over waarom je benen dikker zijn zonder ze te trainen op kracht.

----------

